# New White Dwarf is in!



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

Went down to the local hobby shop looking to buy an expansion for Munchkin and low and behold the new White Dwarf previewing 6th edition was in. I'd been expecting it on the 23rd so imagine my surprise. Much of what we've been reading online seems to be true, hull points, random charge length(2d6), an alternative set of psychic powers, snap fire. Still I'd thought it would satiate my appetite, but it's left me wanting more, can't wait for the 30th.


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

Huh... I wonder if they have the dwarf at my local shop. I would like to see some of the new rules before I continue to complete my wolves and guard.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

If those rumors are true- tau will cease to apply!
Random carge distances mean tau can no longer effectivly jump shoot jump out of range!
If turn sequence is move assault shoot, jet packs will cease to apply!
It sounds like 6th ed is engineered soley to wipe gw's arse all over the tau codex!!!


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

kiro the avenger! said:


> If those rumors are true- tau will cease to apply!
> Random carge distances mean tau can no longer effectivly jump shoot jump out of range!
> If turn sequence is move assault shoot, jet packs will cease to apply!
> It sounds like 6th ed is engineered soley to wipe gw's arse all over the tau codex!!!


I'm not fully up on Tau but it seems they get certain benefits from the new edition. First off, moving and shooting 30" is pretty darn good. Also the WD specifically says Battlesuits can move 2d6" in the assault phase, without assaulting, so jump shoot jump out of range is still on. Plus, with some cover saves reduced to 5+, as well as the ability to snap fire any charging units, it doesn't appear that Tau are completely done for.


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

The only problem that I see with the new rules for Tau would be that you can now over jump your terrain cover and could land back out in the open on the other side of the terrain. Role two 6s, you jump 12" out of the way. That could plant your Suits right where you dont want them.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

is there a battle report using the new rules?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Having just read the rumors section that has most of the White Dwarf; this is the first time I've felt comfortable with the new edition. I breathed a sigh of relief on a lot, especially turn order not being changed. I'm still not a fan of the "realistic" shooting wound allocation but I guess we'll just have to learn new tactics. And some units are starting to sound very dangerous to assault, so shooting may be the preferred means of combat now.


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

TechPr1est said:


> is there a battle report using the new rules?


Yes, there are two battle reports. The first a 2500pt game, details allies, IG with GK allies, and CSM with Daemon allies. Both allies are 1 HQ, 1 Troop, and 1FS for the GK and 1HQ, 1 Troop, and 1 HS for the daemons. Plus both sides have a fortification in their FOC. One of the bastions has the 'Skyfire' special rule allowing it to hit flyers on it's normal BS rather than BS1 which is normal. The Chaos' Daemon Prince uses Vector Strike, hitting with d3+2 hits(although earlier in the magazine it said VS did d3+1, so not sure which is true), then was also able to use a psychic shooting attack, called Molten Beam, which is a meltagun for all intents, the targeted unit attempts to use 'Deny the Witch' and save against the attack on a 6+. The Great Unclean One uses Smash which halves attacks and doubles strength. The Stormraven switched from flyer to fast skimmer to deploy it's terminators, allowing it to be hit on a 3+. Also, the commanders get the Warlord upgrade and get unique abilities, the IG gave any friendly unit in 12" Ld 10, the Chaos HQ became a scoring unit. 

The other battle was between Orks and White Scars. Some rules detailed were that the Ork Trukk moved flat out, meaning it moved d6" in it's shooting phase, so apparently vehicles move like infantry. A dreadnought was stunned, losing a hull point yet was able to snap fire at BS1 in it's shooting phase. An Ork dakkajet was shot at by a StormTalon and chose to Evade giving it a 5+ cover save. It would be able to use snap-fire in it's following shooting phase yet instead chose to move off the board and return next turn, going into what's called 'Ongoing Reserves'. An ork nob apparently had to be assigned a wound, I think because of proximity to the firer, and failed it's Look Out Roll, which because he's not an IC was a 4+, it failed to mention what Look Out, sir is for an IC.

Many of the rules were rumored online, but it was still interesting to see them in action and get confirmation on them.


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

Rules brought up that I'd not read, or more elaborated on:

FNP is 5+ but applies to all wounds except those that apply ID

Dreadnoughts as well as Jump Infantry have Hammer of Wrath 

Bikes have Jink, giving them a 5+ cover save, 4+ if Turno-boost

Template weapons are d3 hits in snap fire

You can snap-fire if you go to ground

Psychic powers are labeled as different powers. Some of the cards read This power is a 'witchfire' power, or 'blessing', 'malediction', 'beam', 'focused witchfire'. You can read this on some of the cards shown in the ad for them. also each power shown has a 'Warp Charge' of 1 or 2. Also, there are some 30 powers in 5 sets in the appendix of the new rulebook. Powers can be taken instead of the powers in the codex.

Forgot, grenades can be thrown, and krak grenades can be used on MC


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I have to be honest I am slightly concerned with all the new rules, some seem totally unneeded and I think will end up being forgotten mid-game or slow the game right down. I'm not a fan of random charge in fantasy, and I won't be a fan of random charge in 40k. 

I scared to have 40k having tonnes of magic being thrown around by everyone (And I play 1k sons, eldar and GKs!) and from the sounds of it its devastating magic

The remove from the front makes some sense but will be bad for nids and ork boyz 

I'll give it a chance but I actually really liked the rules in 5th 

Is there any hints in the WD as to the shift in the meta? The rumour mill suggests to me that terminator heavy armies are going to be big this edition, so GKs, deathwing Loganwing etc any thoughts?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Did they give any hint on just how GOOD fliers will be? (I can't wait to get voidravens......) Or is there any mention of special rule changes for stealth\ infiltrate and so on?


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

Barnster said:


> Is there any hints in the WD as to the shift in the meta? The rumour mill suggests to me that terminator heavy armies are going to be big this edition, so GKs, deathwing Loganwing etc any thoughts?


That's based solely on the rumour that power weapons will have an AP of 3.

I tend to think that jump infantry are going to be strong. Charge distances have increased, they're given a bonus attack, cover is weaker (so it matters less that it's risky for them to enter it), it's a bit easier to take out vehicles with hull points and snap firing heavy weapons.

It's hard to say in theory, though. It will take a while for everything to shake out.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The whole gist of the rules makes it sound much more realistic.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

misfratz said:


> That's based solely on the rumour that power weapons will have an AP of 3.
> 
> It's hard to say in theory, though. It will take a while for everything to shake out.


Like it or not units of power weapon wielders are getting more and more common 

Also the amount of shots that most weapons are going to be kicking out, it will hurt every armour save including marines, who will likely suffer most from it. Horde armies will still have numbers, and termies are still very unlikely to not save. If vehicles are slightly easier to destroy then rhino/ razorback spam is less likely leaving units in the open

if the game does move to higher points as rumour suggests people will be able to take more termies and still have other troops. 

I agree its too early to tell accurately but its a definite possibility that a shift in the meta is coming


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

humakt said:


> The whole gist of the rules makes it sound much more realistic.


Its not Realistic till a Marine or Eldar warrior can jump on top of tanks and damage there engines with power weapons D:


----------



## ARMYguy (Feb 8, 2012)

As long as a shift in meta means the game is more like flames of war, more strat and less lol mass of transports, im in.


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

Barnster said:


> Is there any hints in the WD as to the shift in the meta? The rumour mill suggests to me that terminator heavy armies are going to be big this edition, so GKs, deathwing Loganwing etc any thoughts?


Nothing about power weapons being AP3 or 2. There's a line about terminator armor only having to fear power fists and power axes, but I'm pretty sure power axe's mean's all power weapons. 

As far as a shift in how the game is played, it's hard to say. It does seem with flyers being able to reign down with near impunity, more mobile infantry as rapid fire weapons aren't halved by moving, heavy weapons being able to move and and snap-fire, I can see a great shift in how the game gets played. With nearly all vehicles getting 3 hull points, including Dreadnoughts, I can see even more vehicles on the table.

A big change is the missions, as each mission will have both primary and secondary objectives. In one mission, the primary objective was seizing objectives. But even this was new, as each objective had a different value that was determined after deployment, between 1 and 4 victory points. The secondary objectives were First Blood, whoever killed the first unit, Slay the Warlord, killing your opponents Warlord, and Linebreaker, having a unit in your opponents deployment zone at the end of the game. Each secondary objective garnered 1 VP. Also, in one particular mission FA were scoring units and worth 1 VP if destroyed.

The second mission was seizing the relic, only Troops were scoring units, and the relic could be moved around by Troops, but no more than 6" a turn. Also, all 3 secondary objectives from the other mission were in effect. In fact the mission ends with no scoring unit controlling the objective, but a winner determined by who got the secondary objectives. 

All in all, it seems pretty interesting. It's till clearly 40k, yet adds something completely new with it's rules and mission parameters. Can't wait!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the idea of mysterious terrain. Assuming Wraiths are still immune to terrain affects. I can rush them forward to see if the terrain is safe for my Warriors to hide in.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I agree. It will be different and take getting used to, but I feel that it will be a great experience.

Though this is my first Edition shift so I'm not going by much compared to those who have played since 1st edition.

EditArchon Dan: I doubt Terrain Tests will effect Wraiths. Not sure on the Mysterious Jungle where man-eating plants deal damage to units though.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Tau, just with random charge distance are screwed!
You can no longer effectively judge how far the enemy will assault, so you can't judge the distance to stay back
You will move back to far and won't be able to resume positions as you only move 6"
Rapid fire now means we waste relentless as we can't be within rapid fire range with out heavily risking being charged next time
We can just as easily barly crawl backwards as the enemy is to sprint forwards
Honestly, I will play 1-2 games with 6th ed tau, if they are as bad as I forsee, I shall quit the game till late September when I collect a blood angels army- which is hard for me as I shall see my bros enjoy there compitant armies every Sunday till I start blood angels

Think about this before you say tau are still in the running for 6th ed!!!!
[/rant]


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

kiro the avenger! said:


> If those rumors are true- tau will cease to apply!
> Random carge distances mean tau can no longer effectivly jump shoot jump out of range!
> If turn sequence is move assault shoot, jet packs will cease to apply!
> It sounds like 6th ed is engineered soley to wipe gw's arse all over the tau codex!!!


It sounds more like you haven't yet stopped to consider that while perhaps one style of fighting may no longer be as effective, perhaps others are now viable.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> It sounds more like you haven't yet stopped to consider that while perhaps one style of fighting may no longer be as effective, perhaps others are now viable.


That and I think Tau players really need to wait for the new codex prior to selling off the army. I get the feeling that the tau are going to be anti armor gods.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I already fear Tau Hammerheads. And two shots at 30" is quite scary. But I think all players need to wait for the new rules and any following erratas/FAQs/updates before deciding if an army or part of it is now irrelevant, not just Tau. Jumping to conclusions is never a good choice and we only need wait a week. And just because a Crisis suit will roll for that random free assault move shouldn't mean that it has to move the full distance. Just because you roll a 6 to run now doesn't mean you have to move 6 inches.

Personally, I think this edition may hurt MSU, especially for assault armies. Right now, 5 Blood Angel Assault Marines stand a pretty good chance when assaulting say 15 Kabalite Warriors. But when those Kabalite now get to Overwatch shoot, those 5 Marines are in a tough spot.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Over watch shooting sounds dumb- larg gunnery units now become unassailable !


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

kiro the avenger! said:


> Over watch shooting sounds dumb- larg gunnery units now become unassailable !


Overwatch is at 1 BS. I think "unassailable" might be an overstatement.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Burna Boys and other units with lots of templates could be nasty. They don't care about BS anyway. But I suppose they will be limited by flamer rules(can't place templates over their own unit). It also depends on when the Overwatch shots are taken. Are they taken right before the assault force makes contact and thus range doesn't matter? Or are the shots taken when the assault is declared and before movement, so something with a 2d6" assault range could be out of flamer range but still gets shot if they fail to make contact? Damn, breaking my own rule about not speculating and waiting patiently.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Archon Dan said:


> Burna Boys and other units with lots of templates could be nasty. They don't care about BS anyway. But I suppose they will be limited by flamer rules(can't place templates over their own unit). It also depends on when the Overwatch shots are taken. Are they taken right before the assault force makes contact and thus range doesn't matter? Or are the shots taken when the assault is declared and before movement, so something with a 2d6" assault range could be out of flamer range but still gets shot if they fail to make contact? Damn, breaking my own rule about not speculating and waiting patiently.


Latest reports say that template weapons simply get d3 automatic hits for defensive fire, rather than laying down a template. As such, 15 burna boyz will be doing approximately 30 auto Str. 4 hits. Of course, burna boyz also die really easily to regular shooting, so soften them up a bit, then take them down.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm just disappointed I can't use grenades against MCs.


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I'm just disappointed I can't use grenades against MCs.


You can! But wait there's more, you can also use them offensively against infantry units as well! 

Available for a limited time offer, wait approximately 6-8 weeks for deliverer, no CODs, not available in all states....sorry Tennessee...


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

kiro the avenger! said:


> Over watch shooting sounds dumb- larg gunnery units now become unassailable !



Hey guess what tau units are? Big units of kroot will really benefit from this 

Random assault will lead to an average roll of 7 sightly more than now but not much, it will no longer be a perfect skill to jump and shot. but they can still do it and gain the ability to jump away from combat.

This combined with remove from the front means that assault distance are actually fairly similar 

I'm thinking now to always take a team leader with my suits (never bothered before) and take a HW drone controller + 2 gun drones to soak up a couple of assault wounds 

Tau are not screwed yet, (although I haven't fully seen psyker rules...)


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope they FAQ hydras then with the flyer rules. GW will make a huge fluff mistake if they don't give them some sort of AA battery type rule (that's what they're designed for, not being a ground based machine gun like most IG players use them for lack of skimmer targets in 40k - i won't be happy if they don't add it in - i was thinking of getting one due to the incoming meta switch to air). I am still a bit amiss about the need for the psychic cards - i always thought some of the codex powers were cooler (Weaken Resolve = Leafblower IG lists), and surely having little cards is another piece of hobby equipment that is easy to lose (and in GW's case, very profitable to replace).

I wonder if you can still shoot before the overwatch phase - if you can then this makes 4 Flamer command squads beastly (4-12 hits in addition to however many i got in the previous phase).

Stuff i do like: Throwable grenades (krak grenades were knaff because you never really used them to kill tanks - meltabombs did that, and they were kind of wasted wargear in most circumstances). Rank based wound allocation - i can slow a horde down by hitting the front rank at range - and that PK nob is less likely to be in combat when i drive my tanks at dem orksies. 

MC strike - WHY?? 2d6 armour pen, AP2 and S6-10 was good enough.
Anyway rant over.
Antonius


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Well the hydra already takes the cover save from skimmers and biks for flat out, I would be shocked if this was not addressed right off the bat. I need to get some Hydra guns for my chimera chassis


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was wondering, how does the introduction of hull points effect squad composition, I'm torn between putting a multi melta and melta gun in one squad or a lascannon and a melta gun and combat squad them. Do weapons like meltas have any additional benefits apart from 2D6 when it comes to hull points now? Whats the best composition now?


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

I'm betting MCs have lost their 2D6 armour pen which is why they get that Smash attack now. 

Looking forward to assault marines gaining that extra attack when charging and my jump pack death company are looking very interesting to use now!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm....... I'm reserving judgement for when I have the new WD and BRB in hand. I've only ever played 5th ed. so this new edition leaves me with zero expectations for new materials. All I can say is 'I hope its good.'


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I just got the new White dwarf today- prepare for rant!

What the he'll were gw thinking!!!
Monstrous creature vector attacks!!!!
Jump infantry get +1 I10 attack!!!!
Rage gives +2 attacks!!!!
Random charge distances!!!!!- how can you say tau arn't screwed with this!!! They can no reliably stay out of assault range unless they spend the game off of the bloody board as they have go be more than 18" away at the end of the phase which means being more than 11" away if your confidant you roll averagely!!! You will not be able to jump back to rapid fire range afterwards as you still only move 6"!!!
I have to 'kill' every bloody tank like 3 times to acually bring it down, which is hard considering taus only anti-tank fire power is either within 'I'm as good as dead' range or about 50pts for dingle bloody gun when most armies basically carrie RPGs around in their socks!!!
Rapid fire is a win win win win win thing- 2shots at max range or 3within 12 and no lose of manuvrability is just dumb!
Flyers rape everything- tau lose out as they have no flyers not apoc- they dint get smaller than the barracuder!!!
Vector attacks!!!!!
Phykers now rape full stop(not forgetting the entire bloody greyknigjtd are phykers)
Jump infantry now rape more than ever!
Have I missed anything!!!

There but 2 good things I can possibly determine from the White dwarf- you can buy fortifications, stomp attacks replace monsterous creature 2D6 armour pen
That's it and what do I lose- any and all reason the even give the tau the grace of even looking at there codex.
Gw is taking us one step at a time to making real spacemarines with every new edition- they just more OPed with every passing second

I'm not even going to sign off the rant as I'm still seething with rage From this abomination of a 'rulebook'!


----------



## Tranx (Mar 8, 2010)

kiro the avenger! said:


> That's it and what do I lose- any and all reason the even give the tau the grace of even looking at there codex.
> Gw is taking us one step at a time to making real spacemarines with every new edition- they just more OPed with every passing second


The Tau have had a good upgrade in a lot of ways from these rules so it's not all doom and gloom.

They can now rapid fire at 30" even when moving, meaning staying out of combat and unloading the pain just got easier. You can also snapfire at anyone who does charge you, extra chance to whittle down the enemy. I'm pretty sure some of the Tau vehicles are going to be FAQ'd to become full blown flyers and gain the advantages therein.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Moaning about parts of the whole ruleset befre seeing how they all fit in together isnt particulary good for your help . 

The hull points and having to 'kill it 3 times' might not be how the hull points work. Perhaps every penetrating hit loses a hull ppit automatucally so it could actualy be easier to kill. 

Besides, tau is an older codex so will surely be FAQ'd or new codex relatively soon to bring it into line. Or new WD flyer for tau in this supposed 'autumn of fliers'. 

Cchhhhiiilllllllll lol


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

It's late I'm pisssed off and I don't see how hull points will work if not like structure points or every penetrating hit takes one off- which means I have to penetrate a tank like 3times with the 2 railguns I can JUST about fit which won't do.
Jump infantry- espeacially monstrous jump infantry are just OPed with every fibre of their being now- my point on 2D6 charges still stands indefinitely.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Jump infantry have been (with the exception of Artillery), the most poorly represented unit type in the entire of 5th ed. 9 times out of 10 they have poor damage outputs for their cost (see Assault Marines, Raptors, Swooping Hawks etc etc), and have had no real incentive to take over mech units. Now they are finally seeing the light - please do not bitch about it simply because you now aren't sure if they can charge 2" or 12" which is actually more of a hinderance to them as they cannot judge their charge distance.
Tau are most definitely not fucked, what with snap fire, overwatch and the new rapidfire/relentless rules. They could easily become the best LR firepower army in the game if mech becomes less "uber" with the new rules. 
On the other hand, armies such as Orks and Nids are possibly in a worse situation - the former as they have no real benefit from the new shooting rules and Nids because they have no option for Allies.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Between random charge distances and overwatch, I can't see anything that isn't completely dedicated to combat being used for assault anymore. For instance, my blobs of assault guardsmen are completely fucked.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I love how people are freaking out about hull points when they are going to end up being a need to vehicles not a buff. I'm stating with confidence. Hull points are only there to make vehicles worse not better.

Hull points are going to be a huge buff for necrons and also for tau since you can glance on a 6 with their common weapons.

People complaining about over watch are being just plan stupid. Think about it, 20 guardsmen over watch agains marines. 40 shots 6 or 7 hits, 1 or 2 wounds. Maybe 1 dead, maybe not. Also we don't know what you have to do to get over watch. You guys are presuming its automatic. I'm guessing you might have to stand still and brace for a charge. 

If I'm right, then burnaboys will never get to over watch. Which is stupid because they need it, but you know how gws loves to write for the imperium. This rule was made for if, but even for huge squads it won't be very good. 

Anything short of a 50 man conscript unit isn't gonna get a good over watch.


----------



## Anchoritess (Jun 24, 2012)

Yay for the new WD! I have been looking forward to this for quite a while.

Rage changes make me happy. FNP less so.
Love the snap fire ideas, and the use of allies again gives me happy feelings. Might give me the chance to balance out the lack of flyers and heavies.
Dunno how I like the random charges, but re-rolling it for the repentia might balance out the FNP nerf.

Meh, for the most part, that I can tell so far, good or mediocre stuff for my girls. We were never gonna have psychic powers anyway. I just hope there is some defense from the new resurgence of them.

I wonder how PEs will handle the hull points since they already ignore some of the results. I had a recent fantasy of fielding 9 of them on the table and watching my opponent crap themselves. Would be fun to try someday. 

I did notice one thing tho. Out of all the people that work at GW, some of whome have multiple armies showcased, they are all men. And every. Single. Army. Got a page to itself, some of them more than one, EXCEPT for the Sisters. Boys with boy toys and girls aren't allowed?

I think the acronym is SoB for a reason. It is so we can *SoB* in the corner or cry out 'Son of a B$&ch!' every time there is an update. I sense the hand of the double-four-letter word named person, whose initials begin with an M and a W.



P.S. First post! Woo!


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

kiro the avenger! said:


> It's late I'm pisssed off and I don't see how hull points will work if not like structure points or every penetrating hit takes one off- which means I have to penetrate a tank like 3times with the 2 railguns I can JUST about fit which won't do.
> Jump infantry- espeacially monstrous jump infantry are just OPed with every fibre of their being now- my point on 2D6 charges still stands indefinitely.


Dude.. You saw a small portion of the rules. New edition means new stuff. Your old tactics might not work, so think of some new ones.
You must be forgetting that Tau Battle suits are Jet Infantry... and all Jet Infantry is JUMP Infantry so they too get the attack at I10 if they assault. Also your Jet move is now 2d6.
Fire Warriors can move and still fire at 30" range. Or get two shots if they don't. And then if they get assaulted you get to Overwatch, witch sure not many will hit, but with your S5 Most of them will wound.
Did you miss the part putting wounds on the front of the squad? You realize this means you can push back hordes? 
And as for Hull points, I'm pretty sure a 5 or 6 on a pen still just blows them up.

Every Army is getting FAQ, and Errata updates (or at lest that's the what the rumor mill says) Just like Fantasy did.

You just need to chill, wait 7 days and look at the FULL RULE BOOK. I'd bet you'll fill a lot better afterwards.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

What do I care about a I10 attack- I can't beat a school girl to death!
And I forgot plasma rifles are now strength 5- that had better be a miss ring else I will not be happy!
I they decided to taunt us more with new awesome physic powers and jump infantry awesomeness- pretty much every rule in the book is a huge fart to the face for tau- apart from overwatch- but you never know, you might have to pass a I test or not have or something- that's a fart to the face!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Eleven said:


> I love how people are freaking out about hull points when they are going to end up being a need to vehicles not a buff. I'm stating with confidence. Hull points are only there to make vehicles worse not better.
> 
> Hull points are going to be a huge buff for necrons and also for tau since you can glance on a 6 with their common weapons.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking Tesla Immortals will be fun with Overwatch. Needing 6s to hit works to their benefitt. But if it's a defensive ability, requiring you to brace in some way(not fire in previous shooting phase or not move) I don't see it being used so much.


----------

